# Doe down



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I was able to put an arrow through this doe. It was my first bow kill in 5 years, because I have spent most of the last 5 years hunting with my son and letting him shoot some deer. Which, I have fully enjoyed! Also, this land is some that my parents purchased 6 years ago and I was the only person who hadn't taken a deer off this land, so I was glad to get that monkey off my back!

I took off to camp on Saturday after my football game. I hunted all day Sunday and saw some small bucks and a few doe with yearlings, but nothing that was on the hit list.

By Monday morning the cold front had settled in and it was a wonderful 51*F. There was lots of activity and I had two young 8 points come in that could be pretty good in a few years. Just after 9:00am a big doe made her way into the field and turned broadside at 30 yards. I drew back, settled my pin on her and released the arrow. The thwack sounded so good!

I gave her some time and retrieved my arrow. Blood looked good on it, but there wasn't much of a blood trail. I eased off in the direction she ran and after about 20 yards started finding a good blood trail. 25 more yards of blood and I found her piled up. 

Part of her ear was gone and looks like something took a bite out of it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice nanny


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats on being one with nature and getting an elusive whitetail with a bow & arrow.


----------



## Dos_Curados (Oct 31, 2012)

good harvest. wth did that to the ear had to be a coyote


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job killing the doe!

Some good eating there. If we're not fogged in again this weekend, as the previous two weekends maybe I'll get a chance 

TH


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Good eatin there!!! Congrats!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Best eating right there.


----------

